
Ask HN: How do you spend your break time? - TbobbyZ
Usually when I take a break I&#x27;ll check HN, Twitter, text messages, YouTube, etc. I think these activities are fine on occasion when you need to just unwind for a bit and not worry about productivity. But when I follow the pomodoro technique, a 5 minute break every 25 minutes, that&#x27;s almost 1.5 hours in a workday or around 16 days a year if you work 5 days a week. That&#x27;s a lot of time. I&#x27;m interested to read what you spend your break time on that has more value. More value break activities I&#x27;ve thought of is trying to answer questions on Stack Exchange or read a book.
======
kostarelo
I was never able to commit to Pomodoro mainly because those 5 minutes are not
a lot to commit to anything.

For small breaks, I will just get up, do some stretching, have a snack
(usually an apple with peanut butter or another fruit, maybe some dark
chocolate). If I really want to get out of the zone, I will open HN/SO and
will spend more than 15-30'.

For my lunch break, I will put a podcast/book on and will cook with that on
the background.

